# A little clip here and there.....on a couple of babies



## Erica (Apr 9, 2007)

OK, I LOVE-LOVE-LOVE these necks.......anyone who knows me knows I'm a neck freak I guess. One of the musts on my list.

This is little C.T., Erica's Big City Conspiracy Theory, over a month old......and Very fuzzy, and esp has a hairy head, fuzzy checks and muzzle still, so it overpowers his teeny tiny face; but since out weather is so crazy right now, I only did a little to see what I wanted to see.

He is so petite, pencil fine, and long UPright neck on him.........and he's a sweetie too.






















And it was getting dark, but the time I made it down to the other field, but here's Mr. Handsome - Erica's Taking on Heirs, two months old and VERY, VERY fuzzy, he was born when he still needed hair and fluffed up quick.






I actually clipped a little bit on TKO and Looker as well, but didn't bring the card that has their pictures on it, it's still at home....


----------



## Devon (Apr 9, 2007)

Very nice





Is CT Sold tehe!


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2007)

WOW! Of course, I









them both!!! Handsome has the prettiest head for a "boy" and CT *sigh* ... Destiny's got one VERY good lookin' baby brother


----------



## Leeana (Apr 9, 2007)

I love them both, i cannot decide which one i like best lol. Big City really does stamp his foals with that buckeroo 'look'. I really like them both. I bet Looker looks goooood too.


----------



## CKC (Apr 9, 2007)

Very nice!

can't wait to see more clipped foals .... hint hint



:


----------



## CNC MINIS (Apr 9, 2007)

Very Nice! I can't wait to see TKO colt omg, if you ever think you don't need him I think I could manage to make room for him.

Christy


----------



## River Wood (Apr 9, 2007)

Pretty!!



:


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Apr 9, 2007)

Very Nice Erica! I like them both a lot and can not wait to see them all unwrapped! That is exactly the horse I want, but filly lol!

Gage


----------



## Erica (Apr 9, 2007)

> I love them both, i cannot decide which one i like best lol. Big City really does stamp his foals with that buckeroo 'look'. I really like them both. I bet Looker looks goooood too.


Yes he does.....they are Buckeroo through and through, very arogant usually and very upheaded!

But........Handsome isn't BigCity. His daddy is Taker, though Handsome's dam is a Buckeroo grandaughter, by Buckwheat.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow look at the head and neck on those two.



:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 9, 2007)

DROP DEAD GORGEOUS BOYS!!! Keep the pictures coming.... :bgrin


----------



## wc minis (Apr 10, 2007)

Very, Very nice!! Show us more!!


----------



## Erica (Apr 10, 2007)

Ok, here are some not so good pics of the other two boys I clipped a tad on.......

My baby, TKO - Erica's Total KnockOut, Ijust love him, beautiful headed lil guy, so well put together. Halter is an XS, suckling and I have it up as far as it will go with an extra hole.











And lookers wondering what all the commotions about (he didn't know he'd be next in line to try on the halter)






And heres Looker - Erica's Take a Look at Me, all he wanted to do was play with mom, hence his stance, and me holding him.....






And NO he's not spoiled



:


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2007)

ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! They are both fabulous and I sure do see why that little TKO has got so much of your love!!!! What a gorgeous boy!!!


----------



## Tami (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, you have such stunning boys. That TKO is one of the prettiest foals I have ever seen. :new_shocked:

But I am still partial to C.T.



:



:


----------



## CKC (Apr 10, 2007)

They both are very nice...

I do like TKO a lot.


----------



## Erica (Apr 10, 2007)

Here's the one that hasn't had an announcement yet.....or any pictures

Erica's Banditos Beyonet, a bay colt out of Little Kings B T Buck Bandito and his dam is Erica's Can't Touch This, a Reflection daughter. He's a cutie and going to be smaller, probably around maybe 31. He is 8 days here, he was a little rolly polly, fat stinker when born - got plenty of goodies in the womb, but is leveled out now











Here's the other rugrats........didn't have time to clip their necks the other day - so some of them are getting SO Fuzzy!! But I still love them. Can't wait to see a these next year.

Erica's Big City Baileys on Ice











showing his stuff to another mare in the field (not his momma)






Erica's Big City the Thunder Rolls











Erica's Bandito's Beauty Mark






Erica's Big City Bank on Me






Erica's Big City Brite Lights











I also had a good picture of Twister, who I haven't showed much.........but left that card at home, and I'm at work. And Bella and Princess are so fuzzy, but I have a couple of them on that card as well as Shelly.

I'll get around to clipping the rest of them sometime..........


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 10, 2007)

Erica said:


> Here's the one that hasn't had an announcement yet.....or any pictures
> 
> Erica's Banditos Beyonet, a bay colt out of Little Kings B T Buck Bandito and his dam is Erica's Can't Touch This, a Reflection daughter. He's a cutie and going to be smaller, probably around maybe 31. He is 8 days here, he was a little rolly polly, fat stinker when born - got plenty of goodies in the womb, but is leveled out now
> 
> ...


I love "Beauty Mark" and "Bank on Me" and....oh lord, I guess I love them all! Gorgeous! But if you think your's are fuzzy check out Addison on the photo gallery page...Now THAT'S fuzz LOL.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 10, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

They are all wonderful and as they grown, somehow, they even look nicer!!!!! :aktion033:

What a great crop of boys!!!!!!!! Girls too, but it looks like the boys are in the majority. :bgrin


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh!!! They are all GREAT!!!!!!! AND I will get to see at least one of that last set in person


----------



## Leeana (Apr 10, 2007)

Bank on me is my favorite so far, wow. Is he still available????

Love them all but Banker takes the cake!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Apr 10, 2007)

Erica,

They are all so beautifull! I can't wait to see them all clipped! That Ericas can't touch this is a GORGEOUS mare!

Congratulations on such a beautifull group of foals! I wish I was lucky enough to own one of those...

Gage


----------



## Erica (Apr 10, 2007)

Here's Twister - Erica's Ima Rowdy Twister. I'm itching to clip a little on him too, he's so petite and I can't seem to capture it all on any pictures I take of him, his head is tiny, tiny. He's rotten too, as he and his dam are still in the maternity pen though he's almost a month old, the mare will be heading WAY north after he is weaned, so we are trying to hold her breeding back for another month.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 10, 2007)

Awww, there's that handsome little man! He's such a ham!  And...I can see my girl there beside him!!



:


----------



## Erica (Apr 10, 2007)

Jodi, he is a Ham!!! Totally..........remember those pictures of Royale and his show buddies acting like wild men and having a fun time, what he was doing was watching them as they were in the pasture right next to him in that first picture (probably in his mind saying, oh I could do that, ya'll aren't anything special)


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 10, 2007)

Awww, see! He is just FULL of personality!



: I really, really love him! And I also really enjoy seeing the pictures of all of these GORGEOUS horses! Hope to see some of them a little closer up  sometime in the coming months! Keep em' coming!



:


----------



## miniaddiction (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh man I have to say even though TKO is IMO the best foal this season, I am IN LOVE with Baileys On Ice....Oh WOW...If I was rich, he's be in my barn in a heartbeat.They are all Stunning Erica, I know you are so proud of them all. I think everybody will agree with me, when we come on the forum and you have posted a bunch of pics for us...Its like Christmas all over again!


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 10, 2007)

I totally agree, Helen!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Christmas indeed! My eyes bugged out when I saw Big City Bailey's on Ice.



: :aktion033:



: What a little love. I'd take him (her?) home in a heartbeat.



:

Keep on posting them please!

Leia


----------



## CKC (Apr 11, 2007)

I've just been waiting for the right moment...................

Bailey is already taken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:



:



:



:

Thank you Erica for letting me have the chance to put one of your outstanding horses in my barn. I fell in love with that boy from the very first picture!

Kim


----------



## miniaddiction (Apr 11, 2007)

OOOOHHH Kim!!! I already guessed! I saw that he had snuck into your avatar! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I fell in love with him from the first pic too, but being all the way over here in NZ it would be impossible, Im SO happy for you! Im sure he couldnt be going to a better home.

My happiness for you does come with one condition though...you have to share him with me in pictures! I just know this boy is going to be something special and I cant wait to see hime grow. Well done Kim!


----------



## CKC (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you Helen.... oh, don't you worry I will share lots of pictures.





I was just waiting for someone to notice my avatar. I asked Jill to add his picture when I first decided to buy him.

I knew how Erica's horses sell so quickly so started e-mailing her as soon as I saw him.

He's coming here to be with 6 other miniatures(1 retired mare and 5 geldings). He will be added to my gelding group and will be shown. I have lots of high hopes for him.

Kim


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats, Kim!! He's awesome!

Jodi


----------



## CKC (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you Jodi


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats, Kim! Bailey is lovely and appears to be getting even better by the day! I wrote to Erica within 1 minute of seeing the first photo of TKO, but no can do, apparently he is a keeper and I can SURE SEE WHY. He is my all time fav. Did I need another colt? OH NO. But geezo pete, that one took my breath away and before I knew it my fingers were typing. I guess we will have to enjoy him from afar, all I can say is Erica, keep those TKO pics coming! I can't wait to see what else that beautiful Taker produces!


----------



## Erica (Apr 11, 2007)

Amy, Yes little TKO isn't going anywhere for a while......I have quite the sentimental attachement to him being out of Knocker. I don't like showing weanlings, but you never can tell, he may come along to Nationals for the ride if he weans out well more mentally than anything.

Of course I just love his mom, she's my baby - here she is in all her motherhood glory, just out in the pasture, well has been out in pasture for 2 going on 3 years now......and I still find her so beautiful


----------



## NMMack (Apr 12, 2007)

:



:



:

OH! Be Still My Heart!!!!



:

Congratulations Erica, on another fine crop of Tiny Trotters!!! :aktion033:

And Congratulations Kim!!!! He is absolutely STUNNING!!!! :aktion033:

Nancy & Mike


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh, boy, Knocker still has it going on!!! It is not just mommy goggles at all. She is truly beautiful









What more could you want? She did it all in the show ring and now look what she's put on the ground!


----------

